# tchau, meu bem



## Vela810

Hola;

alguien se despidió de mi diciendo *tschau mue bem*

¿Podríais por favor decirme como traducirlo?
Entiendo que será: chao....¿?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## curlyboy20

Pienso que debe ser, "Tchau, meu bem"??? 

Tchau es chau, pero no entiendo el "meu bem". Esperemos más respuestas.


----------



## brasileirinho

Chau (hasta luego) mi amor/ cariño (mío), etc.

Lo correcto sería "Tchau, meu bem"
pero supongo que se trate de lenguaje sms/messenger, etc.

=)


----------



## Vela810

Muito obrigado ;-)


----------



## willy2008

Tchau meu bem es chau mi amor.


----------



## gatogab

willy2008 said:


> Tchau meu bem es chau mi amor.


¿Podría ser "chao mi bien"?

gg


----------



## curlyboy20

gatogab said:


> ¿Podría ser "chao mi bien"?
> 
> gg


 
Acho que não!


----------



## gatogab

curlyboy20 said:


> Acho que não!


¿Está mal traducido o, según tu, no existe como despedida entre dos personas que se quieren?
Mil gracias.
gg


----------



## curlyboy20

Não existe isso em espanhol, pelo menos eu nunca escutei alguém dizer isso e eu pessoamlente nunca diria algo assim. Não faz sentido algum aos meus ouvidos.


----------



## gatogab

curlyboy20 said:


> Não existe isso em espanhol, pelo menos eu nunca escutei alguém dizer isso e eu pessoamlente nunca diria algo assim. Não faz sentido algum aos meus ouvidos.


 
Debe ser que es un modo antiguo de despedirse o de tratar al 'bien amado'.
Por eso no lo has escuchado, ni entre tus relaciones se dice más así.

Muy agradecido por tu atención, curlyboy20.
gg


----------



## Mangato

Meu bem, que expresion tan cariñosa. 
Claro que equivale a mi bien,  aunque en algunos lugares suene extraño. Aquí en Galicia se usa mucho la espresión pero casi siempre en la lengua vernácula.  

Esta es una letra de una canción de Joan Baptista Humet
_Porque te quise, ay, mi bien, 
entre el deseo y el miedo al cien por cien.
Porque te quise, ay, mi bien,
lleno de vida y de huida, a medias también_


----------



## gatogab

Mangato said:


> Meu bem, que expresion tan cariñosa.
> Claro que equivale a mi bien, aunque en algunos lugares suene extraño. Aquí en Galicia se usa mucho la espresión pero casi siempre en la lengua vernácula.
> 
> Esta es una letra de una canción de Joan Baptista Humet
> _Porque te quise, ay, mi bien, _
> _entre el deseo y el miedo al cien por cien._
> _Porque te quise, ay, mi bien,_
> _lleno de vida y de huida, a medias también_


 
Las Mañanitas:
....despierta mi bien, despierta
mira que amaneció.....
gg


----------



## chlapec

Basta con "guglear" con frases como "te quiero mi bien" "te amo mi bien" "te adoro mi bien", para darse cuenta de que no es una expresión tan desusada (aunque en general forma parte de un lenguaje muy poético).


----------



## UNMSM

chlapec said:


> Basta con "guglear" con frases como "te quiero mi bien" "te amo mi bien" "te adoro mi bien", para darse cuenta de que no es una expresión tan desusada (aunque en general forma parte de un lenguaje muy poético).



Yo tengo 40 años y sí he escuchado varias veces la expresión _mi bien_ en el Perú.


----------



## Orxeira

A verdade é que esta expressão soa esquisita aos meus ouvidos em castelhano, mas, como já se comentou anteriormente "Meu bem" é uma frase própria e muito frequente na língua galega. Este é um exemplo mais da intima ligação entre galego e português. Quem não quiser ver isto ...


----------



## Nanon

Como dice Chlapec, "mi bien" no es tan desusado, y no lo escuché solamente en _Las mañanitas_ (México), sino también en canciones de Juan Luis Guerra con 440 (Rep. Dominicana). En la última repetición del estribillo:


> frío frío como el agua del río
> o caliente como agua de la fuente
> tibio tibio (mi bien) como un beso que calla
> y se enciende si es que acaso le quieres


O sea, puede ser tan popular como poético (además, ambas cosas no se excluyen entre si).


----------



## Carfer

O curioso é que '_meu bem_' é hoje muito mais comum na variante brasileira do que na europeia (o que, evidentemente, não contradiz em nada a proximidade do galego ao português). Por cá,_'minha querida', _ '_meu amor_' são mais frequentes do que _'meu bem'. _Contudo_,_ vem-me à memória a conhecida _'Cantiga sua partindo-se_' do meu conterrâneo Joam Roiz de Castelo-Branco (segunda metade do século XV):

Senhora, partem tão tristes
meus olhos por vós, *meu bem*,
que nunca tão tristes vistes
outros nenhuns por ninguém.

Tão tristes, tão saudosos,
tão doentes da partida,
tão cansados, tão chorosos,
da morte mais desejosos
cem mil vezes que da vida.
Partem tão tristes os tristes,
tão fora d' esperar bem,
que nunca tão tristes vistes
outros nenhuns por ninguém.
_
(grafia moderna) _


----------

